# john deere 70 row crop



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the the wheels one the 70 sundayjust need to put a motor in it and give it some paint l think l did a good job


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts did you make it into a tricycle:question: Looks good we need a better picture of it.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it still has 4 wheels but it's now a row crop


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I lightened your picture up, James.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jebetts i have to say i like it:thumbsup: so lets get a motor on it and get it painted up real nice. Make it a show tractor and get some pictures of it for us on how you did it. You did a good job very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks jody l with it turned sharper but it's my first on :tractorsm


----------

